# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  معرفی رشته عكاسی

## ebi2018

*معرفی رشته عكاسی









دیباچه:


اولین  عکس‌ها با دوربین‌های ابتدایی و کمترین تجهیزات تولید می‌شدند و امکانات و  تجهیزاتی که امروزه برای عکاسان مهیا است،‌ قابل مقایسه با آن زمان نیست.  اما با کمی دقت می‌توان متوجه شد که عکس‌های آن دوران با عکس‌های آتلیه‌ای  امروز تفاوت چندانی ندارند چرا که هر دو، عکس‌هایی خشک و بی‌روح هستند که  همه چیز رویشان ثبت می‌شود، بدون این که از خودشان اظهار وجودی بکنند.  عکس‌هایی که با حاشیه‌ای سفید به کاغذ چسبیده‌اند و این خود تأکیدی بر  فاصله این عکس‌ها با واقعیت است و چه تأسف‌بار است که بسیاری از مردم عکاسی  را مساوی با همین عکس‌های پرسنلی و خانوادگی می‌دانند! و متعجب هستند که  چرا عده‌ای از جوانان برای فراگرفتن این حرفه چهار سال در دانشگاه تحصیل می‌کنند در حالی که بسیاری از عکاسان موفقی که آنها می‌شناسند، این حرفه را نسل در نسل فراگرفته‌اند و اصلاً تحصیلات دانشگاهی  ندارند.اما استادان و دانشجویان رشته عکاسی نظری متفاوت دارند. آنها  معتقدند که استودیوهای عکاسی به "حرفه عکاسی" می‌پردازند در حالی که دانشگاه‌ها  "هنر عکاسی" را آموزش می‌دهند. دانشجویان‌ رشته‌ عکاسی‌ با علوم‌ و فنون‌  مختلفی‌ در زمینه‌ عکاسی‌ آشنا شده‌ و همچنین‌ رشته‌های‌ مختلف‌ عکاسی‌ را  از قبیل‌ عکاسی‌ خبری‌، تبلیغاتی‌، علمی‌، طبیعت‌ و پرتره‌ آموزش‌  می‌بینند. البته‌ این‌ اطلاعات‌ خیلی‌ جامع‌ و عمیق‌ نیست‌ چون‌ هریک‌ از  رشته‌های‌ فوق‌، خود دنیای‌ گسترده‌ای‌ دارد که‌ نمی‌توان‌ طی‌ چهار سال‌  با آنها آشنا شد و اصلاً یک‌ عکاس‌ نمی‌تواند با تمامی‌ این‌ رشته‌ها و  تجهیزات‌ مربوط‌ به‌ آنها به خوبی‌ آشنا گردد. در ضمن‌ دانشگاه‌  تنها راه‌ دست‌یابی‌ به‌ اطلاعات‌ علمی‌، فنی‌ و هنری‌ مورد نظر در رشته‌  عکاسی‌ نیست‌. اما یک‌ دانشجوی‌ عکاسی‌ می‌تواند طی‌ مدت‌ کوتاه‌تری‌ این‌  اطلاعات‌ را کسب‌ کند؛ یعنی‌ معلوماتی‌ را که‌ یک‌ عکاس‌ تجربی‌ طی‌ مدت‌  طولانی‌ به‌ دست‌ می‌آورد، یک‌ دانشجو در مدت‌ چهار سال‌ آموزش‌ می‌بیند.  در واقع‌ یک‌ عکاس‌ به‌ ثبت‌ و گزینش‌ لحظه‌هایی‌ از زمان‌ می‌پردازد که‌  دربردارنده‌ نمایشی‌ از حالات‌ انسانی‌، پدیده‌های‌ علمی‌، مناظر طبیعی‌ یا  هر موضوع‌ دیگری‌ است‌ که‌ قابل‌ ثبت‌ بر روی‌ نوار حساس‌ فیلم‌ می‌باشد.  این‌ گزینش‌ از یک‌ سو برپایه‌ شناخت‌ فرهنگ‌ جامعه‌ و شناخت‌ عمومی‌ هنرها  استوار است‌ و از سوی‌ دیگر بر انتقال‌ و تطبیق‌ آنها با فن‌شناسی‌ و  علوم‌ مربوط‌ به‌ عکاسی‌ تکیه‌ دارد و مهمترین‌ کار عکاسی‌ عبارت‌ است‌ از  تلفیق‌ به‌ جا و درست‌ این‌ دو با یکدیگر. چرا که‌ فن‌شناسی‌ در عکاسی‌ به‌  ساخت‌ قالب‌ اصلی‌ عکس‌ کمک‌ می‌کند و شناخت‌ فرهنگ‌، جامعه‌ و هنر به‌  ساخت‌ محتوای‌ کار یاری‌ می‌رساند.

توانایی‌های‌ لازم :


هنرمند  عکاس‌ به‌ هنر دیدن‌ مجهز است‌. چشم‌های‌ هوشیار و جستجوگر او به‌ معنی‌  مکان‌ها، اشیاء و حوادثی‌ رخنه‌ می‌کند که‌ از نگاه‌ لغزنده‌ چشم‌های‌  دیگران‌ پنهان‌ می‌ماند. بنابراین‌ زیبایی‌ را در چیزهای‌ پیش‌پا افتاده‌،  غیرمعمول‌ را در معمول‌ و معنی‌ را در ظاهراً بی‌معنی‌ می‌بیند. همچنین‌  یک‌ عکاس‌ باید در محیط‌ جامعه‌ بوده‌ و پرجنب‌ و جوش‌ باشد. چون‌ عکاسی‌  مثل‌ نقاشی‌ نیست‌ که‌ در خانه‌ بنشینیم‌ و هرچه‌ دلمان‌ خواست‌ نقاشی‌  کنیم‌ و حتی‌ در تابستان‌، پاییز را بکشیم‌ بلکه‌ عکاسی‌ شکار لحظه‌ها است‌  پس‌ باید در ساعات‌ مختلف‌ شبانه‌روز در مکان‌های‌ متفاوت‌ حضور داشت‌ تا  بتوان‌ لحظه‌ مورد نظر را شکار کرد. و بالاخره‌ یک‌ عکاس‌ باید اطلاعات‌  عمومی‌ خوبی‌ داشته‌ باشد؛ یعنی‌ باید شعر بخواند، داستان‌ بخواند،  روزنامه‌ بخواند تا بفهمد در کجا و در چه‌ زمانی‌ زندگی‌ می‌کند چون‌  عکاسی‌ که‌ در زمان‌ حال‌ نباشد، نمی‌تواند عکس‌ بگیرد.

موقعیت‌ شغلی‌ در ایران :


اکثر  فارغ‌التحصیلان‌ رشته‌ عکاسی‌ جذب‌ مطبوعات‌ می‌شوند چون‌ در حال‌ حاضر ما  شاهد گسترش‌ مطبوعات‌ و نیاز آنها به‌ عکاسانی‌ تازه‌نفس‌ و متبحر هستیم‌.  برپایی‌ نمایشگاه‌های‌ صنعتی‌ متعدد و توجه‌ به‌ آگهی‌های‌ تجاری‌ و  فرهنگی‌ نیز باعث‌ شده‌ است‌ که‌ تعداد قابل‌ توجهی‌ از فارغ‌التحصیلان‌  جذب‌ عکاسی‌ تبلیغاتی‌ بشوند، حوزه‌ انتشارات‌ نیز تعداد دیگری‌ از  فارغ‌التحصیلان‌ این‌ رشته‌ را به‌ کار گرفته‌ است‌ و با کمال‌ تأسف‌  تعدادی‌ از فارغ‌التحصیلان‌ نیز استودیو باز کرده‌ یا به‌ عکاسی‌ از مراسم‌  و میهمانی‌ها می‌پردازند در حالی‌ که‌ برای‌ کار در یک‌ آتلیه‌ عکاسی‌  نیاز نیست‌ که‌ دانشجو چهار سال‌ در دانشگاه‌ تحصیل‌ کند بلکه‌ می‌توان‌ طی‌ چند ماه‌ به‌راحتی‌ فن‌ عکاسی‌ را فرا گرفت‌ و یک‌ آتلیه‌ عکاسی‌ باز کرد.

درس‌های‌ این‌ رشته‌ در طول‌ تحصیل :


دروس‌ پایه :


مبانی‌  هنرهای‌ تجسمی‌، کارگاه‌ طراحی‌ پایه‌، کارگاه‌ عکاسی‌ پایه‌، هندسه‌  مناظر و مرایا، هنر و تمدن‌ اسلامی‌، آشنایی‌ با هنر در تاریخ‌، آشنایی‌ با  هنرهای‌ سنتی‌ ایران‌، آشنایی‌ با رشته‌های‌ هنری‌، کارگاه‌ عکاسی‌ رنگی‌.


دروس‌ اصلی‌ :


شیمی‌  عمومی‌ و شیمی‌ عکاسی‌، فیزیک‌ و ابزارشناسی‌، تاریخچه‌ عکاسی‌، آشنایی‌  با فیلمبرداری‌، نورپردازی‌، فنون‌ عرضه‌ و نمایش‌ عکس‌، تجزیه‌ و تحلیل‌ و  نقد عکس‌، کارگاه‌ تخصصی‌ عکاسی‌، فنون‌ بازسازی‌ عکس‌.


دروس‌ تخصصی‌ :


اطلاعات بیشتر

*

----------

